#    1-
-  . 
   -  . 
,      .  :Frown:  
  , ,  .      .  :Wow: 
  ,    ?

----------


## ANRy

"-" ?
  ,       .
    "-",     .

----------

8.7
  .   ,     :Frown:

----------


## ANRy

** **  -      .
    ""  1-:  4               1-.
     .
,     .     ...

----------

> ""  1-


    ?     . ?
  ,                  :Smilie: 

  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## ANRy

,   .

----------

